# Mullet run



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

So I have a silly question, do the mullet run this time of year around Fort Walton. I’ve tried doing some research on it and all I seem to get is that it happens in Florida in the fall. My concern is the range of both Florida and the fall. It just seems like a vague answer. I apologize if it seems like a dumb question I am a freshwater guy who lives no where near the beach.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The mullet schoolup in the fall to spawn in the gulf. I was raised in the Tampa area and it is the same here in Pensacola area. It usually takes a cold front or two. The mullet are much bigger south around central Florida than in this area.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Our mullet Roe run is around Thanksgiving. But there starting to school up real good now. They will move on the cold fronts out in the Gulf and the barometric pressure from the fronts and the water depths in the Gulf help push out the eggs and sperm. The roe runs in south Florida get real good around Christmas


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SirRedMan said:


> Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it


There were quite a few schools of blacks running Johnson Beach gulfside last week. No roe in them.
The blacks we've been catching in the bay have blood ROE and are full of fat.


----------

